# Copying HD DVD and Blu-ray discs may become legal



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Movie industry could make concession to consumers to
quell criticism that DRM technologies are too restrictive*

Consumers may get the right to make several legal copies of HD DVD and Blu-ray
Disc movies they've purchased, a concession by the movie industry that may quell
criticism that DRM technologies are too restrictive.

The agreement, if supported by movie studios and film companies, could allow a
consumer to make a backup copy in case their original disc is damaged and a
copy for their home media server. ...

More @ InfoWorld.com


----------

